# ABT's & Italian Sausage



## peculiarmike (Jul 4, 2007)

It was quickie. Had not planned to do any smoking for the 4th.
Fired off the GOSM gasser at 2PM, 2 hickory chunks in the smoke box. It made smoke in 10 minutes and settled in at 230°. 92° ambient temp.
Loaded in the ABT's and Johnsonville Itallian sausages. 2 1/2 hours later, DONE!
Filled ABT's with onion/chive cream cheese. The big ABT's are Gypsy Star sweet peppers I picked up at the local Farmer's Market. Very good!
Sauted 3 Gypsy Star sweet peppers and 1/2 Vidalia onion in EVOO. A squirt of Gulden's Spicy Mustard and it's heaven on a bun!
Not bad for a quickie.


----------



## short one (Jul 4, 2007)

Mike looks like some good eats. Rhonda has been after me to do some sweet peppers as she doesn't like japs. Hope you folks had a nice 4th. Sometimes those spur of the moment things are the best.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 5, 2007)

Lookin good Mike ..gotta luv those ABT'S


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Steve, hope you folks had the same.
The sweet peppers are "rilly" good, I like the japs flavor better, plus, I like heat and you get a bit now and then.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 5, 2007)

My drool factor just went up!  Mike, that sure does look good.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yummo!!!!! That there gasser is sure great for those "quickie" smokes!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 How you liking it??


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 6, 2007)

Tonto, I "rilly" like the gasser. Like you said, it's quick to fire. And it maintains temp. "rilly" well. Easy smokin'!
I still prefer the ol' Geezer for best flavor. Maybe it's the 32 years of "flavor" on the inside!


----------

